# Found a professional turtle pond builder in Sydney



## mrdestiny (Mar 31, 2008)

*Finally I have found someone who not only builds beautiful fish ponds, but also has the knowledge to design and build ponds suited for the specialised needs of turtles, such as being enclosed, having access to both sun and shade, have little or no rocks, have a beach or sandy area, heavy duty filtration and a safe place for hibernation. *
*I am happy to recommend this person who can help you get the right set up for your turtles. PM me for his details.*
*Allan*
*http://turtletownsydney.com/*


----------

